# Best Strap Locks



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Any opinions on who makes the best strap locks? I need a set for my LP copy and Long and McQuade offer Schaller and Ernie Ball (each with a cheaper and more expensive option).

I don't want to waste money nor do I want an inferior product for the sake of save $7 (these do protect my guitar after all).

Any thoughts?

TG


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

After using Schaller locking strap buttons for over a decade I recently switched to the Grolsch variety. I think they work better because they don't move around and the beer tastes good. 


Just like this....










It's amazing how many pictures I see of pros using them too!


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

I like the Scahllers best. Very secure, easy to install and definitely reliable.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I prefer the Schallers. Been using them for maybe 15 years. They're easy to install, easy to use, and once you standardize your strap buttons they're a universal fit. I don't mind the Grolsch washers except they take longer to operate and are easy to lose. People who complain about Schallers generally don't install or maintain them correctly. My only complaint with them is they will rattle a little when the player is seated and there's no weight on the strap. Not normally an issue but a nuisance when recording. Nonetheless, I prefer them to others.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

I've been using Schallers for about 30 years. Always worked well for me. Rics have been shipping with Schaller compatible strap buttons for several years now.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

All my guitars are equipped with Schaller. Never had an issue with them


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

I don't mind the Schallers with my SG, but I don't like them on guitars that have the strap button on their upper horn. I find they move quite a bit, rolling in the strap button pin. Maybe it's because I sling my guitars a bit lower, but the buttons force the strap to hang at a weird angle. Again this wasn't an issue with my SG and it is still sporting Schallers.

What I like about the Grolsch rings is that they allow the strap to lay completely flush with the guitar and its a snug fit. They do take a few seconds longer to put on but that seems like a small sacrifice for the way they perform. They are essentially free if you are a beer drinker anyway. I have a handful in my case at all times.


----------



## TA462 (Oct 30, 2012)

I just put Schallers on my new Les Paul today, took all of 5 minutes. I researched strap locks and they seem to come out on top for most people.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

What I have that has strap locks, they are Schaller.


You may have to enlarge the holes in the strap to fit the end in there,
one of the only gripes of mine with them and there are no compatible "Schaller" straps.
Crank the nut on there with a wrench and you should be good to go.

Check the nuts on the strap before each time you add it to the guitar, just for safety sake.


----------



## the_fender_guy (Jul 22, 2008)

I have Schaller strap locks on some guitars but on others I just use a washer.


----------



## Midlife_Crisis (Jan 1, 2011)

I've always used schallers, apparently just like the rest of the world, but my last guitar I grabbed a planet waves strap with the lock on already and it works great as well. The only thing that gives me pause about the planet waves stuff is that they're plastic but other than that I have no complaints.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

I like the washer as they're cheap and actually work well.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

I use these, they cost about a buck apiece and never fail.
[video=youtube;h4QlNqxSgJM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h4QlNqxSgJM[/video]


----------



## notjoeaverage (Oct 6, 2008)

Ok for all you guys putting in strap locks for the first time, you should always use the original screws from your guitar. Never use the screws that come with the strap lock unless you have just built or replaced the body.

If your original screws don't fit becasue of the screw head, put it in a vice and file it so it seats properly in the strap button.

Otherwise go to the nearest mom and pop hardware store and bring your original screw and strap button, strap lock button and screw and match the original screws diameter and twist rate/thread spacing to the strap locks screw head and the length needed to secure properly.

NO DRILLING

NO TOOTHPICKS

NO GLUE

NO STRAP LOCKS PULLING OUT OF THE BODY

This is the foolproof way to install strap locks. 

I also favour Schallers, largely because of the horseshoe shaped cup. If for somereason the release mechanisim fails the cup still holds to the strap button.

Most other pull or push release mechanisims used on strap locks when they fail the guitar hits the floor.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

Schallers here as well. Never had an issue. 


I usually plug the existing hole with a dowel and wood glue, redrill, install. 

Always check your strap locks from time to time to make sure they haven't back off at all. Having said that I don't think mine ever have.


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

I haven't put strap locks on any of my recent guitars but when I used to play around I used Schaller. Failed on me once when the whole strap lock blew apart, I don't know if it was a bad one from the factory. My brother uses Dunlop straplocks and they seem to work well too and best of all don't seem to be half as noisy.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

keto said:


> I use these, they cost about a buck apiece and never fail.
> [video=youtube;h4QlNqxSgJM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h4QlNqxSgJM[/video]


I've had a couple of these break on me and seen them break on others as well. I'd be very leery of using these. The Grolsch grommets are better than this because they're rubber and will flex, but not break like these guys made of plastic do.


----------



## Silent Otto (Sep 2, 2012)

hardasmum said:


> After using Schaller locking strap buttons for over a decade I recently switched to the Grolsch variety. I think they work better because they don't move around and the beer tastes good.
> 
> 
> Just like this....
> ...


read about this on another board, and thought it was a brilliant soloution...
go looking and can only find the stuff in cans


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I've used this system for decades and never had a mishap. I also use Schallers, but this is more reliable and costs $0.50 per guitar.

I call it the Coin O'the Realm system.


----------



## Pentictonic (Feb 18, 2013)

I have Schallers on my guitars. The only problem I have had is with the mounting screw coming loose in the guitar. I did the toothpicks and glue thing to the guitar & remounted the locks & no problems since.


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

I'm of the Washer crowd. 

Easy cheap and almost impossible to break.


----------



## 335Bob (Feb 26, 2006)

I've been using Strap-Loks since the 80s. Never had an issue. I'd be interested in trying a set of the Loxx system 

LOXX Home - LOXX USA

They're pricey but the functional design looks well-made.


----------



## wintle (Mar 25, 2008)

I've always used Schaller's, but as mentioned above, they are noisy, and they seem to loosen up the strap pin, no matter what you do.

My son got a Music Man with Ernie Ball strap locks, which I believe are Dunlop-style, and I actually think they are better. Quiet, and the screws stay in tight. I'm not about to spend the money to switch over now though.

Cheers


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

I use these ones











I like EVH's approach........


----------



## Option1 (May 26, 2012)

Silent Otto said:


> read about this (Grolsch grommets) on another board, and thought it was a brilliant soloution...
> go looking and can only find the stuff in cans


Yep, same issue here.

Neil


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Schallers for me for the last 25 years or so.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

Option1 said:


> Silent Otto said:
> 
> 
> > read about this (Grolsch grommets) on another board, and thought it was a brilliant soloution...
> ...


In Ontario I found bottles at the LCBO.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

I use Schallers. I got my first set as original equipment on a Kramer Pacer in 1987. I have seen people install them but not tighten them properly, I have seen them installed upside down (so that the 'cup' allows the button to fall downward if you release the pin) and have heard all number of complaints on every forum I've ever been to.

Anyway, I don't like the washer method because I don't like leaving straps on my guitars.


----------



## ghynes (Oct 12, 2009)

I've got a mix of them. One thing about the Schallers that I have a lot of trouble with is the threaded part that goes through the strap isn't long enough for the leather straps that I have. It's never long enough for me to use the washer, so the nut keeps backing off. If I use a cheap nylon strap they fit fine, but those straps are not nearly as comfortable, especially on heavier guitars.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

ghynes said:


> I've got a mix of them. One thing about the Schallers that I have a lot of trouble with is the threaded part that goes through the strap isn't long enough for the leather straps that I have. It's never long enough for me to use the washer, so the nut keeps backing off. If I use a cheap nylon strap they fit fine, but those straps are not nearly as comfortable, especially on heavier guitars.



I usually run a bolt + nut through the strap first with a washer on each side. I crank the hell out of it and let it sit for a couple hours or over night.

when you remove the washers the leather will be compressed and you can put the strap lock on.


----------



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

I've never had a problem with my Schallers and I run them on all of my guitars. My only trick with them is a drop of blue loctite on the nut before fastening them onto your straps. They'll never back off.


----------



## Kerry (Feb 26, 2013)

I really like LOXX, as they are lower profile, they don't back out your screws, and you don't need loctite to make sure they will work properly. 

Product Comparison - LOXX USA


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

I am embarrassed to admit how long it actually took me to realize you really were talking about the red thins on Grolsh beer. Luckily, I have a case sitting in my closet! Maybe I will check this out.

TG





hardasmum said:


> After using Schaller locking strap buttons for over a decade I recently switched to the Grolsch variety. I think they work better because they don't move around and the beer tastes good.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

About 30 years ago, I got a couple sets of Gibson strap-locks that were like a regular strap button, but diamond shaped instead of round. You rotated the strap 90 degrees to get the slit through the diamond part. Then when the strap hung normally the diamond tips were perpendicular to the slit. Never lost a guitar with them and they were simple to use and the same depth as a standard strap pin. As the strap wore it would get loose, easier to remove and put on, but still worked fine (at least until the leather frayed or ripped, I spose).

I needed a new set recently and I couldn't get those anymore so I went with Schallers. They work fine (once I got the nut cinched down enough) but they stand off the body more. I can't put my LP in its case with the strap still attached like I could with the old diamond-shaped ones.


----------



## J S Moore (Feb 18, 2006)

Silent Otto said:


> read about this on another board, and thought it was a brilliant soloution...
> go looking and can only find the stuff in cans


There's a burger joint down the street from me that serves Grolsch in bottles. I just ask every time I go there if there's any empties. Seeing as I don't drink begging is my only option.

:bullbeg:


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Wine Kitz (Calgary) sells them. $0.29 each.
Beer Kits in Calgary, Brewhouse, Wyeast Liquid yeast, Muntons, Morgans, Malto dextrin | Wine Kitz Calgary Varsity


----------



## ghynes (Oct 12, 2009)

blam said:


> I usually run a bolt + nut through the strap first with a washer on each side. I crank the hell out of it and let it sit for a couple hours or over night.
> 
> when you remove the washers the leather will be compressed and you can put the strap lock on.


Thanks for the tip blam! I will do this.


----------



## Duster (Dec 28, 2007)

I'm embarrassed to have to ask this, but I'm new to the strap-lock thing. I just bought a Godin guitar that comes with strap buttons that are supposedly compatible with the Schaller system. Now, what do I have to buy to use them? I assume that there is a mating fixture that gets attached to the strap, that then snaps into the button. But whenever I look for Schaller strap locks, all I see are kits that contain the screw-in buttons and the attachment for the strap. Can't I just buy the attachments for the straps? Am I missing something here?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Duster said:


> .....I *assume* that there is a mating fixture that gets attached to the strap, that then snaps into the button. But whenever I look for Schaller strap locks, *all I see are kits* that contain the screw-in buttons and the attachment for the strap. Can't I just buy the attachments for the straps? Am I missing something here?


Your assumption is correct. I have only seen the "kits" available.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Duster (Dec 28, 2007)

greco said:


> Your assumption is correct. I have only seen the "kits" available.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Dave


Kinda stupid then that Godin would install them on the guitar and then neglect to give me the other half of the set. I guess I'll buy a kit and have a couple screws left over. I could install them on one of my other guitars, but more likely they'll roll around in my kitchen junk drawer for the next 5 years.


----------



## Nork (Mar 27, 2010)

I've used Schallers - done it all wrong apparently and used glue, thin strips of oak baseboard and the screws that came with the locks. Had to redo a set of holes once, and the occasional tightening of things, but nothing major. I like'em. I don't throw around my guitars.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

Duster said:


> greco said:
> 
> 
> > Your assumption is correct. I have only seen the "kits" available.
> ...


Rickenbacker does the same thing. Perhaps they assume you will use the same guitar strap on multiple guitars?


----------



## TA462 (Oct 30, 2012)

Duster said:


> Kinda stupid then that Godin would install them on the guitar and then neglect to give me the other half of the set. I guess I'll buy a kit and have a couple screws left over. I could install them on one of my other guitars, but more likely they'll roll around in my kitchen junk drawer for the next 5 years.


You could always sell them at a great price. They would get snapped up in a second. Post them for sale and get rid of them if your not going to use them. I would buy them if the price was right.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

My guess is that Godin and Ric and getting a kick back from Schaller. Schaller will obviously sell more product in the end.


----------

